# fishfinder



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

small boat rivers, bays.fish finder,depth? ,what brand is better on price, guality,screen so co-pilot and grand kids can help, thanks maxfold


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It always depends on how much you want to spend. Color is the rage but black/white is much cheaper and does a decent job. The grandkids would probably like the color best.
Not many black/white units on the market anymore. I have a Humminbird Widescreen (1995 vintage) in back and Humminbird 728 on front trolling motor of my 14 ft Jon used mostly for river and small water fishing. This is low end sonar but they do what I need them to do.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*thanks*

about $300.00 ,simple controls, b+w, thanks any info opinions useful. maxfold


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Check the latest models of Lowrance and Humminbird. There aren't many in b/w, but you can get a very good one for $300.00. I paid $300 for my Humminbird 728 about a year ago. Recently BassPro or Cabela's had them on closeout for $200.00 . Cant remember which one it was. 
I like the 640 x 640 resolution. 
In the current crop for gray scale I would look at the Lowrance 5x DSI which has the 480 x 480 pixel resolution. Also the Humminbird 597ci HD with 640x640 resolution and Down Imaging. Both are in the $300 range.
But for just a little more you can go low end color although the resolutions will be lower.
In a couple of years it would not be surprised to not find any gray scale units on the market anymore. 
You might find some no longer manufacgtured brand new gray scale but new and under warranty, on eBay.

Here are a couple of independent factory outlet stores that might be helpful. Sometimes they have bargains. 

Hummingird:
http://www.google.com/search?q=humm...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7TSHB_en

Lowrance:
http://lr.factoryoutletstore.com/?cid=2884&chid=1&gclid=CIXuipjRz6oCFQwr7AodVXFYzw


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*fishfindet*

hummingbird 597 ,I like? ,cabe transducer sold as package, together? in gulf looking to buy on way home. ,thanks maxfold


----------

